# Opposite side of Tippy Damn launch



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

I am heading up to Tippy Dam in a week or so. How do you get to the other side of the launch?


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Of of 55..check a map!...


----------



## eschmidt (Dec 18, 2011)

If u are heading west on m-55 turn right on tippy dam road and u will dead end into the parking lot that will take u down to the river 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Enjoy the steps ,I hope you dont have a Heart condition( they dont call it cardiac hill for nothing.:lol


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

stickbow shooter said:


> Enjoy the steps ,I hope you dont have a Heart condition( they dont call it cardiac hill for nothing.:lol


:lol:

Local inspector retired early from the volunteer fire dept...
Told me he got tired of carrying people, especially the drunks, UP the stairs.
I wonder why the don't have a lift system like Loomis Landing campground.
They only charge a quarter.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

It's Tippy Dam Rd.. there is a sign on 55..... I don't think you will miss it. Either go down to High Bridge and cross or up to Red Bridge.


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

jimp said:


> I wonder why the don't have a lift system like Loomis Landing campground.
> They only charge a quarter.


Just what Michigan needs, LESS excercise. :lol:


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

UltimateOutdoorsman said:


> Just what Michigan needs, LESS excercise. :lol:


:lol: Gotta love this site, you folks are good :lol:


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Wait until the stairs get packed down with snow! It can get very slippery and if you are not holding onto the rail or walking in unpacked snow you can get in big trouble. LSSUFishmaster was almost skiing down them last winter:lol:.


----------



## omalson (Dec 28, 2010)

Go to the boat launch and swim hard due south. Just don't put your feet down you will get snagged on the Turks ticklers. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Tracker01 (Jul 6, 2010)

redneckman said:


> Wait until the stairs get packed down with snow! It can get very slippery and if you are not holding onto the rail or walking in unpacked snow you can get in big trouble. LSSUFishmaster was almost skiing down them last winter:lol:.


I think we found a new extreme sport! Studded boots don't even help with those stairs and the ice pack.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I am waiting for someone to try and grind the railing down on a snowboard :yikes:


----------



## steelslam (Apr 8, 2001)

seems like its 185 steps from top to bottom. the last time i took those steps in the winter i was fishing an saw a guy slide the last 40 or so steps to the bottom. he was okay but said he would sure feel it in the morning. goin down is not fun but going back up is even worse is those steps are covered in snow.


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

The steps @ suicide bend & sawdust hole aren't no joke either.


----------



## SALMOTRUTTA (Nov 10, 2010)

-Axiom- said:


> The steps @ suicide bend & sawdust hole aren't no joke either.


That's for sure. Ive taken a spill down the stairs at suicide bend once and broke four fingers and a Gl2. sad day for sure. i blame my felt sole (snowball) wading boots and i was more pissed off at breaking the rod until i looked down at my left hand and my ring finger was bent at a perfect 90 degree angle to the right:yikes:.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

salmotrutta said:


> that's for sure. Ive taken a spill down the stairs at suicide bend once and broke four fingers and a gl2. Sad day for sure. I blame my felt sole (snowball) wading boots and i was more pissed off at breaking the rod until i looked down at my left hand and my ring finger was bent at a perfect 90 degree angle to the right:yikes:.


 ouch!!!


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I took a digger down suicide about 25yrs ago ( before there were steps) I probally looked like Dudly Moore in the movie Ten when he fell down the hill, Basiclly I went end over end.I looked like I had been in a fight with a wild cat.Tore my knee up pretty bad on the inside.Then the fun begain ,I had to drag my self up the hill,in febuary and about 2 plus foot of snow.Ah yes good times.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Just come on over to the north side. The cool Park Ranger there plows and salts the parking lot and snowplows the handi-cap fishing pier on the north side of the lot. No slipping down 185steps. 

Plus everyone knows that the fish all stay to the north side by the lamprey trap.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

GVDocHoliday said:


> Just come on over to the north side. The cool Park Ranger there plows and salts the parking lot and snowplows the handi-cap fishing pier on the north side of the lot.* No slipping down 185steps. *
> 
> Plus everyone knows that the fish all stay to the north side by the lamprey trap.


Only 185? Really? I remember counting 1185 steps. :lol:


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

1185 steps when you carry your limit up...:yikes:
Sooooo _that's_ why everyone :lol: on the south side practices C & R.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

I hate them stairs!!


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

RIVER LADY said:


> I hate them stairs!!


I love em'
Like going to the fishing gym.
Look for my 185 step Insanity workout dvd in a store near you.:evil:


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

It was a tad more a workout b4 the steps... a fellow Lakeland resident while heading to the river to be "taught'' by Dick Swann the art of the Noodle rod slid all the way down...only stopping when he met a Ceder.... the bad way...


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

METTLEFISH said:


> It was a tad more a workout b4 the steps... a fellow Lakeland resident while heading to the river to be "taught'' by Dick Swann the art of the Noodle rod slid all the way down...only stopping when he met a Ceder.... the bad way...


 
I think they ruined it by putting the stairs in and the same with Suicide Bend and Udell Rollaways.
Just a matter of time b4 the powers that be went and sissified the sport.:lol:


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

wintrrun said:


> I think they ruined it by putting the stairs in and the same with Suicide Bend and Udell Rollaways.
> Just a matter of time b4 the powers that be went and sissified the sport.:lol:


 
I must agree!.... and all the publicity, I remember setting plugs in the bobber hole and running them all the way to the top of suicide...... haven't been able to do that since 1997....


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

wintrrun said:


> I love em'
> Like going to the fishing gym.
> Look for my 185 step Insanity workout dvd in a store near you.:evil:


 
Actually, I didn't mind those steps in the past. But, now it just kills the ole arthritic knee and I can't do them anymore. Ticks me off too, I love fishing the coffer and I miss seeing alot of my ole fishing buddies too.
But, I managed to make some new ones down river of course.:lol:


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

RIVER LADY said:


> Actually, I didn't mind those steps in the past. But, now it just kills the ole arthritic knee and I can't do them anymore. Ticks me off too, I love fishing the coffer and I miss seeing alot of my ole fishing buddies too.
> But, I managed to make some new ones down river of course.:lol:


 
I totally understand, RL.
No worries. I forsee a day in the future where they will be a golf cart/walking path from the coffer down to the Tunk Hole and you and your old buddies will be reunited.:lol:


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

wintrrun said:


> I totally understand, RL.
> No worries. I forsee a day in the future where they will be a golf cart/walking path from the coffer down to the Tunk Hole and you and your old buddies will be reunited.:lol:


 
Laugh it up chuckles and I'll be sure to time my next cortisone shot so I'm able to come down those stairs and whop your rear end.:lol::lol: .


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

RIVER LADY said:


> Laugh it up chuckles and I'll be sure to time my next cortisone shot so I'm able to come down those stairs and whop your rear end.:lol::lol: .


Sounds like a date! 
Can ya bring a bottle of single malt?:evilsmile


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

wintrrun said:


> Sounds like a date!
> Can ya bring a bottle of single malt?:evilsmile


Of course. :lol:


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

UltimateOutdoorsman said:


> Just what Michigan needs, LESS excercise. :lol:


got a bum knee bro, hard to carry 3 limits of kangs up them stairs by yourself in the dark.


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

> got a bum knee bro, hard to carry 3 limits of kangs up them stairs by yourself in the dark.


lol

Roger you seem like a crazy weird-o but I got a fish with you some time.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

Roger That said:


> got a bum knee bro, hard to carry 3 limits of kangs up them stairs by yourself in the dark.


I lugged 3 big salmon up the south stairs back before the ales crashed. Had to be close to 75 lbs. Mostly a C&R man since then...and I was a young lad at the time. Heart attack for sure today.


----------

